# LIPMIXGIRL'S OFFICIAL HEAD COUNT!!!!! have i met you?!?!



## lipmixgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

hello my lovelies...

i have come to the point where i think that i have met OVER 100 dimmers IN THE FLESH!

if i have met you, post a comment to me... i want the official count!!!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

therefore i am posting for her! love you, terri! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 10, 2007)

:kiss2:

Woohoo. I'm the first!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2007)

you slept with me. i want my own effing thread.

/snobbery.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll answer for myself, Keith, Heather, and John (none of them post enough, they'll probably never see this.)


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Nov 10, 2007)

Count Phil and I in!


----------



## ripley (Nov 10, 2007)

You tried to hump my leg in the hot tub.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 10, 2007)

Mr. Ooh and I!


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 10, 2007)

We've slept together.......really slept together...

Does that count?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 10, 2007)

I've met ya!


----------



## Jes (Nov 10, 2007)

you have touched my butt.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 10, 2007)

She lifted my boobs.


----------



## Leesa (Nov 10, 2007)

She laced my friend up and I buckled her shoes!


----------



## Ash (Nov 10, 2007)

I saw you in your underwear!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 10, 2007)

I am proud to say that I am one of the hundred.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2007)

You squarsheded me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm soooo sad not to be among the lucky 100.... yet


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 10, 2007)

If we're saying what she did to us - She totally loved on my tummy!  :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 11, 2007)

I met ya in Vegas baby...oh and so did Valentine too it would seem, lol...


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 11, 2007)

I've seen you in your underwear too  !


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (Nov 11, 2007)

Yup... We've met! :bounce:


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2007)

*I confess.... I fondled through your karaoke CD's!

*


----------



## SummerG (Nov 11, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> She lifted my boobs.



I witnessed the lifting!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

you all are the best! 26 and counting! 

this thread is turning out to be wayyyyy more fun than i had ever anticipated!

i love the confessions! KEEP THEM COMING!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :wubu:


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 11, 2007)

I met you,,although there was no fondeling that went on,,,,although you helped get a cab and get back to where I came from ,,,I was a bit shy that day!


----------



## toni (Nov 11, 2007)

We've done it all! 

Shopped, drank, ate, grabbed, fondled, modeled, underwear, no underwear, tweezed, shaved, snuck into, barfed, hit on, picked up, air hockey-ed, made over, deli-ed, cupcaked, road tripped and the list goes on and on and on.

LOVE YA!!!!! :wubu:

BTW, cute vegas pic


----------



## love dubh (Nov 11, 2007)

Knotty and I had lunch with you. Though we were separated by floor space and table.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

curvesss, nysquashee, hugadidi, wildyams = 4


----------



## butch (Nov 11, 2007)

I've had the pleasure of meeting Lipmixgirl, probably the most exuberant and attentive person on the planet. Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 11, 2007)

Me, me, me. 

(I think I'm probably big enough to count as three.  )


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2007)

I was married to Lipmixgirl for two very tumultuous weeks.


----------



## Ash (Nov 11, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I was married to Lipmixgirl for two very tumultuous weeks.



That was Britney Spears, Santa. You must have been very drunk.


----------



## swordchick (Nov 12, 2007)

You were on top of me!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 12, 2007)

I kno ya met me. You made me take my shirt off within 3 minutes of meeting so that you could see my tattoos. God... it is hard to be so beautiful lol. But yea... good times ^_^


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 12, 2007)

I know where you live, peaches, I know where you live.


----------



## Risible (Nov 12, 2007)

You gave me a lap dance in San Diego (or maybe it the was the other way around - a margarita moment).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 12, 2007)

Aris has touched me in more ways than my primary care physician. :wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 12, 2007)

Aris has lovingly rubbed my wobbly bits. <3 :wubu:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah it was the tattoos she was looking for ... thats what she said to me too. But i dont have any  




KnottyOne said:


> I kno ya met me. You made me take my shirt off within 3 minutes of meeting so that you could see my tattoos. God... it is hard to be so beautiful lol. But yea... good times ^_^


----------



## -X- (Nov 12, 2007)

woops! (don't mind this post)


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2007)

Ive had the honor...

and sorry again you didnt get to be on the nekkidness which was Memorial weekend lol


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 12, 2007)

I met you! (were those your panties in my bed?)


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 13, 2007)

No...you haven't met me...and pray to (insert diety or ideal here) that you never do. It truly is a frightful experience.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 13, 2007)

We've met!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 13, 2007)

*raises hand* we've met...you took pictures of my bum, remember??


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey, I know you!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 13, 2007)

Yup, me too and MtMaiden!



Stan


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 13, 2007)

hot summer heat, loads of traffic, other dimmers, Mexican food, huge margaritas, flirting, and the conversation circle that dominated the back of Chevy's with the eavesdropping waitress....oh yeah baby....we met, and it was good. Next time, we meet on east coast?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 13, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Yup, me too and MtMaiden!
> 
> 
> 
> Stan



btw stan..i saw you on TV last night....but it wasnt in the nicest light  They were being dicks on "The Soup"


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yup, yup... We've met. And I do believe I've seen your entire eye-glass collection.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 13, 2007)

No, I don't think we meet in person!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

we are halfway there! COME ON 100!

p.s. lisa, we didn't get to spend any time together...
jeepy, you have not seen the entire collection!


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :wubu:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

we are currently @ 50... i know there are more of you out there... let me hear from you!

50 more to go!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 17, 2007)

51! Here I yam. 51.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

calling on the missing 49 dimmers that i have met in the FLESH! RSVP!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 20, 2007)

Anybody chime in for Pattigirl?


----------



## gypsy (Nov 20, 2007)

*raises hand* 

THERE!

Memememememeeeeeee! 

Twice! Does that count for two people? lol


----------



## HugKiss (Nov 20, 2007)

I know ya, Big Apple! :batting:

HugKiss:kiss2:


----------



## Ena (Nov 20, 2007)

Yay I found the thread!! You know me Mamas! My Karaoke Singing Buddy and All-Time buddy!

Hope to see you in Vegas next year Girl!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

loggamatt, unity, cutefatchick, interestingmonster, meish, large&lovely, uncannybruceman, judge_dre, virgolicious, heathervegas, bigcutiesable, bigcutiecindy, superodaliesque, john-ireland, elfcat, katluvschocolate, just1badgirl, doll, mrs. sungoddess, panama girl, rennaissance woman, monique, mercedesbbw

keep posting! more to come!:bow:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

sandie s-r, guy, stephan, ebony


OK only 18 more! step right up! step right up!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

mikey, bbwmoon, misstoodles, theobstreperousms.j., bigmoves, la serenissima, carrie, risible, boteroesque babe, waxwing, slackerfa, shakenbakesharleen, goddesspatty, plumpmygut, giraffes!giraffes?, indy500tchr, tcubob, lovebhms, 


100!!!!!!! 
BUT THERE ARE STILL MORE!

:bow:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 25, 2007)

You already named me, but I can still reminisce about our lovely day together, searching for art and listening to Prince. Ah, the fake canal, the swarovski crystal accessories, and your unbounded joy at winning $57.00. It was too adorable that you called your mother to tell her of your win. Good times.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 28, 2007)

unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure yet.. but as per your advice I joined the group and was accepted. *YAY* so.. hopefully that will change yet! *bows to the exeunt one* :bow:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 2, 2007)

Ahem. 101.


----------



## virgolicious (Dec 27, 2007)

I just found this thread. We met and you came up with my delicious screen name. :bow:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

103 ... I dont think we've meet..... but I have met a whole LOT of people in the like 6 days I"ve been here soo I'm PAT/Patrick/ Patrick Dermot


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 27, 2007)

I am pleased to meet you


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> 103 ... I dont think we've meet..... but I have met a whole LOT of people in the like 6 days I"ve been here soo I'm PAT/Patrick/ Patrick Dermot





IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I am pleased to meet you



Enthusiasm is very appreciated guys, but she means in person. 

Luckily, Aris is the social butterfly to end all social butterflies. So chances are, if you ever get to an event, she'll be one of the first ones you meet.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Enthusiasm is very appreciated guys, but she means in person.
> 
> Luckily, Aris is the social butterfly to end all social butterflies. So chances are, if you ever get to an event, she'll be one of the first ones you meet.



OOOO... well that makes things a little different lol... I'll be taking back my 103 thank you very much... but I'm planing on the vegas bash ... soo I'll see you there?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 27, 2007)

how do i love my dimmers? let me count the ways?!!??


VIRGOLICIOUS!

ashley, thanks for clearing that up... ::blush:: "the social butterfly to end all social butterflies"

actually pat, i see that you have columbus, ohio down as one of your locations...

good chance that we could meet prior to july!!!


well, if i get the opportunity to get to vegas next year...


pm me for details on columbus...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 27, 2007)

oh, My mistake, sorry


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 28, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure yet.. but as per your advice I joined the group and was accepted. *YAY* so.. hopefully that will change yet! *bows to the exeunt one* :bow:



when are you coming out?!?!??


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 28, 2007)

Hope to have the pleasure soon- I'm already impressed!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 2, 2008)

you may now add my name to the list, I am very pleased and honored that I got to meet you this weekend, you are one cool chickie!!!!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 2, 2008)

123 and counting! 
will you be next?!?!?!

javaquarius
christinabean27
TSL
mini
tooz
shivs (kevmoney)
cactopus
denise
butch
wulverine
phil q.
ctanonymousct
deidrababe
stephen
anna
tony
libra
jim
soverysoft
gordomejor
ssbbwpunkgirl
boteroesque babe
kiranyc
bandy


share a story about you and me!!! can't wait!


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 2, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> <snipped>......
> share a story about you and me!!! can't wait!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh the stories I could tell. Oh the stories....


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

neen = 124!!!!!


:wubu:


----------



## Ash (Jan 3, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> Share a story!



You tried to steal my SkinnyMe. You may dress alike, but we're the same person...only separated by 300 pounds. 

You were my first kiss in the new year, though! See you soon!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2008)

she totally groped on me at dinner. 

lots of times.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 4, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> mikey, bbwmoon, misstoodles, theobstreperousms.j., bigmoves, la serenissima, carrie, risible, boteroesque babe, waxwing, slackerfa, shakenbakesharleen, goddesspatty, plumpmygut, giraffes!giraffes?, *indy500tchr*, tcubob, lovebhms,
> 
> 
> 100!!!!!!!
> ...



Damn I just found this post! Aris you are too quick. 

I had the pleasure of having Ms. Aris as my own personal tour guide for 2 days in the big city. She found me the best cheap fat girl clothes, pizza, italian, cupcakes and Chez Aris is THE best hotel around.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

the sadeian linguist
bbwmodel
genarose54


know me? met me? 

your testimonial here!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

well, when last we met it was 127!!!!

my new goal is for every pound i weigh to have met a one dimmer!!!!


1lb = 1 dim member LIVE AND IN THE FLESH!!!!!!



NEW ADDS:
That Fat Girl
Formaking
Guyster
Aurora1
Ivy
Cold Comfort
Aussie Guy
ActionPif
Bellazwebs
TheMadHatter
Candy Godiva
Curvesss
Spark Girl
DJC
Lincando
pearshapedbbw
kathynoon
dancingfool
Electra99
MercedesBBW
Diggy
Plump Princess
Gaining Goddess
Renaissance Man


151!!!!!!! 

WILL YOU BE NEXT?!?!?!?

new testimonials appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2008)

Met you and loved you!


----------



## Neen (Mar 29, 2008)

I met you! Natick, pickin up Tooz!


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2008)

It was nice meeting you. Good luck with accomplishing your goal.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 31, 2008)

I MET YOU AND I FREAKING LOVE YOU.
:smitten:


----------



## PattiGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

My darling Aris, although I've had the pleasure of meeting you several times, I don't think you have added me to your list?? :wubu:


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 31, 2008)

I love you, love you, love you!!!:wubu:
You are a darling. I'm so very happy to have had the opportunity to meet you *live and in the flesh*. I hope to see you again very soon.
Hugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 31, 2008)

I haven't met you Aris but I would like to. Fly over here for the afternoon and I will put on a lovely afternoon tea party for you.

Susannah


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

first of all, PATTI!!!!!!!!!!!! i cannot BELIEVE that you were missed... but fear not, i plan to make this up to you next time i see you with LOTS AND LOTS of arislove...

NEW ADDS:

PATTIGIRL
rudolphj
jigglyjiggles
adorableangelbunny11
irena

155!!!!!!! and counting...


----------



## Raqui (Apr 2, 2008)

Not me Not yet


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

157 and COUNTING!!!!!

WILL YOU BE NEXT?!?!??!?!


sweet&fat
olwen


----------



## mango (Apr 7, 2008)

*And here is proof that Arez Hilton has met Australian Heat!

Taken at a Starbucks on the upper west side, late March.














*


----------



## johnnny2005 (Apr 7, 2008)

I met Aris out in vegas last summer...one of the nicest girls you could encounter!! 

View attachment Me and lipxgirl-mod.JPG


----------



## KevMoney (Apr 7, 2008)

I know I've already been counted - but cannot wait for the next meeting - it's been far too long!


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 8, 2008)

I believe I've already been counted, but I just had to post....I have been lucky enough to have met the lovely Aris (and taken many pics of her, she is just like a magnet to the camera). Everyone should make an attempt to meet Aris and get to know her....their lives will be just a little richer because of it. Ok, there's my two cents....love ya Aris!!! :wubu:


----------



## olwen (Apr 8, 2008)

You met me this past Saturday at Coogan's.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

you know... i kind of like this idea... post your pics with lipmixgirl!!!!

oooohhhhh, that almost has the sound of mango superstar status !!!!!


got a pic of us together?!?!?!


POST IT!!!! woo...:wubu:


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 8, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> you know... i kind of like this idea... post your pics with lipmixgirl!!!!
> 
> oooohhhhh, that almost has the sound of mango superstar status !!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I just realized I don't have a picture with Aris (yet), so I got a little creative.... 

View attachment Aris&Me(Phil).jpg


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2008)

here is a picture of aris and i!

again, can i just say that i adore this woman to pieces. adorable and totally hilarious! AND! she is the best story teller ever.. i often debate calling her before i turn in and asking her to tell me a bedtime story. seriously.


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 8, 2008)

*ahem* I'm still waiting on that photo that's got a little of this:  in it...

*taps foot*


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 9, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> well, when last we met it was 127!!!!
> 
> my new goal is for every pound i weigh to have met a one dimmer!!!!
> 
> ...



*slams fists together* guess I'm next....bring it ;-)


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 12, 2008)

I have met Aris...FINALLY!!! LOL Ask us about Steak N' Shake :eat2:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 12, 2008)

You have met me.  YAY!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't met you yet.


----------



## Meish (Aug 18, 2009)

I GOT THIS!!! 

Vegas Hall-Mates... WUZZUP!


----------



## calou (Aug 18, 2009)

here +1


----------



## kayrae (Aug 19, 2009)

i've met ya


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 19, 2009)

Twice. If you're heading to the NJ bash in October, it might be ronde three if I go. lol 

WAR OUR GLORIOUS MAYOR! CHIP CHIP CHOORAH! lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah I have met you and had lunch with you at Ellis Island, So I should get 2 pounds


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 26, 2009)

well, i most definitely need to update this list... i think i am hovering around the 200 mark... this is good, but as any and every gainer knows, IT COULD BE BETTER!!!

remember! my gain is your gain! come on 300!!!!!


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 26, 2009)

Add me to the list!! And I'll be seeing you again in October!!


----------



## sobie18 (Aug 26, 2009)

We met in Vegas, silly goose!


----------



## rainyday (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been met by Aris and I've never been the same.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 27, 2009)

Not yet, but it will happen one day! You can bet on it, Aris!


----------



## Tania (Aug 27, 2009)

me too.


----------



## ladle (Aug 27, 2009)

DON'T forget MEEEEEE:doh:


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 25, 2009)

And m sister and me!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 25, 2009)

Hopefully Debra and I can be added to the Count after the Pre Bash Dinner later today


----------



## Cors (Sep 25, 2009)

Come to London! *sulks*


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 25, 2009)

Cors said:


> Come to London! *sulks*



Seconded


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 25, 2009)

I can think of at least a couple of wildly TMI conversations.... in fact, I think I'm still blushing, though of course it was me doing the overshare....:blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2009)

_*Debra and I can be counted *_ :happy:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 27, 2009)

I can officially be added to this thread! Yay me!!  Aris actually took my DIMS virginity! haha!  I can't say enough awesome things about our lovely mayor! She's seriously awesome!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I can officially be added to this thread! Yay me!!  Aris actually took my DIMS virginity! haha!  I can't say enough awesome things about our lovely mayor! She's seriously awesome!



_And through this process you've become our 'East Coast' Ambassador
You've done an amazing thing in your part by suggesting the woderful Pre Bash meetup
_


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 28, 2009)

I guess this means we've met...:bow:


----------



## phoenix92901 (Oct 13, 2009)

Does it count if I joined Dims AFTER I met you? BTW... thank you for complimenting my boobs... yours are lovely as well. :smitten:


----------



## Tracy (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope we haven't met.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 24, 2010)

ok , so i haven't been around as much as i would like to be... but this project has been on my mind... if you recall, my goal was for every pound i weigh to meet one dimmer in the flesh... 

i believe i am still hovering around 200 or so people... i need to revise my count... if i have met you and you are not on my list, stop by and say hello... perhaps post a pic of us together...

more to come!!!

and as i always say - "IF I HAVEN'T MET YOU, I WANT TO MEET YOU!

cheers,
your mayor...
:bow:​


----------

